# WTB: The Perfect Start



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

This may be a long shot, but I am looking to purchase The Perfect Start. I just picked up a GSP pup and am looking to start the training process and was looking to see if I can get my hands on it without paying full price. If you are willing to sell an old copy of the set, let me know!


----------

